# A Very Fine Das Lied von der Erde



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

I just discovered this on YouTube and thought it might be worth bringing to everybody's attention:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9ID7e9AXOYmfgNO2zboSblHVJvuqB8Tu

It's with Michelle DeYoung, mezzo-soprano, Jon Villars, tenor, and Eiji Oue conducting the Minnesota Orchestra on the "Reference Recordings" label.










It's not my all-time favorite DLVDE, but it's still exceptionally good. The recorded sound is probably the best asset (although it's obviously not as good on YouTube as the actual CD would sound). I heard details of Mahler's score in this performance that I've never noticed before.

(For what it's worth, my favorite DLVDE is a combination of the Haitink-Amsterdam recording and the Karajan-Berlin recording, with Karajan's Rene Kollo doing the tenor movements, but Haitink's Janet Baker doing the mezzo-soprano movements.)


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

A very fine recording. I couldn't access it on youtube but extensively sampled it on Spotify and later bought it as a lossless download. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

The Danish Baritone Bo Skovhus did a lovely rendition of "Das Lied..." quite a few years ago - And I cherish that Cd.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ilarion said:


> The Danish Baritone Bo Skovhus did a lovely rendition of "Das Lied..." quite a few years ago - And I cherish that Cd.


That would be the one with Domingo and Barenboim wouldn't it?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have this one (purchased particularly for Waltraud Meier):


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Florestan said:


> I have this one (purchased particularly for Waltraud Meier):


This is very good isn't it? Jerusalem is in very fine voice and Meier is as reliable as always.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Barbebleu said:


> This is very good isn't it? Jerusalem is in very fine voice and Meier is as reliable as always.


Here are clips.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> That would be the one with Domingo and Barenboim wouldn't it?


I have Esa-Pekka Salonen conducting the LAPhil with Skovhus and Domingo...


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ilarion said:


> I have Esa-Pekka Salonen conducting the LAPhil with Skovhus and Domingo...


You are absolutely right. My bad. My memory was at fault. Old age doesn't come itself!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The recordings I have:

Walter with Ferrier and Patzak - classic

Klemperer with Ludwig and Wunderlich - K creaks a bit but the singing is wonderful

Haitinck with Baker and King - King. Bit wooden but Baker is well Baker

Giulini with Fassbender and Ariaza - the tenor a little short on power I think

Karajan with Ludwig and Kollo - Treats it as series of atmospheric songs.

Any of these give pleasure. Klemperer top all round - but may change my view tomorrow.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite Das Lied is the one with Fischer-Dieskau and James King with the Vienna Philharmonic under Leonard Bernstein's direction.
It is the only one I care about because it is the only one that affects me emotionally.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> You are absolutely right. My bad. My memory was at fault. Old age doesn't come itself!


No worries, Mate:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------

